# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  A little bit of advice if you want to keep your source...

## ironfist

Do not hand him out to anyone that you do not totally trust. Especially right now, there have been about 6 domestics get nailed in the last 2 months...I think my guy may have been bagged and if he was, it was because I tried to help another guy place an order through him...It's hot right now and you guys need to keep your dom. sources to yourself until things calm down...

----------


## Dizzy

Yikes....good thread ironfist. I knew it was hot.....but damn. Six bros in the last two months. Not good.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

Nice post keeping this one bumped up for sure.

----------


## DiMensionX

Yes, it does go in cycles.... Kinda like writing traffic tickets to meet quotas...

DMX

----------


## JohnnyB

I just got a source, I hope he wasn't in the group your talking about. How would you know if your source got busted, would the feds answer his e-mail? Haven't order yet so I'm just wonering.

JohnnyB

----------


## Nathan

So wait ironfist, you';re saying you got your source busted? Oops. I'm sure you didn't mean to. Good advice and I always tell people I don't know that they could be narcs and there is nothing they can say to alleviate the suspicion.

----------


## ironfist

> _Originally posted by Nathan_ 
> *So wait ironfist, you';re saying you got your source busted? Oops. I'm sure you didn't mean to. Good advice and I always tell people I don't know that they could be narcs and there is nothing they can say to alleviate the suspicion.*


I'm not sure if my guy has been nailed or not...but i do know of quite a few others who have been...My guy is VERY cautious so I just hope he is laying low because of all the shit going on...

----------


## cnyce89

Yea i know of a couple Dom guys who have stopped doing there thing....
not saying they have been busted..but there stopping before they do..

Good heads up ironfist!

----------


## RON

*BUMP* 
Excellent advise Bro.

----------


## rangerdudeleads

My source told me there are some snitches in AR and I tried to ask him who they were and he wouldnt tell me but all he told me was that some of them are guys with a bunch of posts but he told me to be careful to who I talk to cause he got emails from guys on here trying to order from him and luckily found out that they were feds or snitches.

----------


## Destructo

damn Guys....OK, so I'm due to get my stuff in two weeks or less.. What's the laws? Can the Feds bust me for possession or Buying? What if they follow my source around, then bust him.? Are they gonna go after me? The Thing is, I have more than one reliable source. I don't know what area is getting hot, so I'm worried about which direction to watch! Should I try to keep my stuff at one of my sources, and then go over there for my injections? This post made me jumpy.

----------


## Big Rush

bump

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by Nathan_ 
> *So wait ironfist, youre saying you got your source busted? Oops. I'm sure you didn't mean to. Good advice and I always tell people I don't know that they could be narks and there is nothing they can say to alleviate the suspicion.*



No actually that is not the case. There are no facts as shit how can you on the fucking internet. What happened would have or could have also happened to me . 

IF is one of the most trustworthy there is that is for sure. And what he is saying proves we can all be fooled.
Just because it says 10000000 posts...vet..Mod...whatever does not mean you know who they are...

This board is so great because we have tight rules on source posting.

Fact is they will always be on any board but we can slow them down !!!



Maybe some day they will spend more of our money finding crack dealers !!!! You know the ones that people lose their lives over !!!

Naaa they just want guys that are in to looking fit !!

Damn what the hell is going on with our country. Others are not so strict and they have lower drug problems ???


FUCKED UP..


Good post my man... :Wink/Grin:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## bizznach

WORD!!!

----------


## jammergsxr

BUMP,,Iwanna know more on johnnyB,s question...How do you know if your source got busted or not?Will or can the FEDs answer his mails or would that be intrapment?

----------


## Dizzy

> _Originally posted by jammergsxr_ 
> *BUMP,,Iwanna know more on johnnyB,s question...How do you know if your source got busted or not?Will or can the FEDs answer his mails or would that be intrapment?*


Thats why its wise to do source checks. I would email everyone on his list just to make sure. I'm not sure about the FEDs. They can't ANSWER his emails can they??? Just maybe monitor them say?

----------


## Whiteyebrowe

i got some people asking for source info. recently-didnt happen!!
and thats my advice to you newer bros.let that to the folks that
know whats going on.

----------


## iron4life79

nice post brother,
and im sorry all this is going down, but the facts remain, if youre a talker,(which i.f isnt btw) things will eventually catch up to you. keep a low profile, and check things out thoroughly before even thinking about placing an order with anyone. do your homework and try to stay out of trouble............

peace bb79

----------


## G Child

^

----------


## Bell Tower

All I know, is this sucks for guys like me! I always seem to gain interest in things at their worst time. Oh well.

----------


## Padawan

Mexico is getting hot, too

----------


## flaps

> _Originally posted by Padawan_ 
> *Mexico is getting hot, too*


Mexico is always hot, since 9-11 its hotter than ever, they are searching more (not for drugs, but for terrorist related shit/people) but more searches = more seizures. 

Whats making the scene hot is people talking, and giving INFORMATION ON BOARDS ABOUT PRIVATE SOURCES THAT DONT WANT TO HAVE ANY INFO POSTED ESPECIALLY THEIR CITIES. If you want to save your source shut up, thats the easiest way. The internet is way to accessible its no longer hard to find good sources, and its b/c of newbies sharing way too much info to "be a vet" 

People in the know keep their mouths shut, the punks and snitches acting like they know more than they do and talking about everything they do know about. If I sound bitter its because dumb asses are making good people with families get popped, all b/c they need to have a "rep" with 15 year olds.

----------


## basskiller

You had to see this coming, For GOD's sake, there is about 4 or 5 boards that openly post domestics. Think about it, it'a only a matter of time before they get caught. International is one thing, the laws are not the same everywhere and some countries though it be illegal, they don't enforce it as strickly as we do.

You didn't need a crystal ball to see this one coming.

----------


## Vaj10

why dont they lay off these guys...tell them to guy find bin laden or crackdown on a heroin dealer or something
i know tons of cops who are juiced up...they are just as guilty as the source.... hmmmm i wonder where all the juice that is seized goes too... wonder...

----------


## Billmister

hey man first off good post... second, that shit worries me man, like i made 1 large order and half of it got here like a week in a half late... still waiting on the second one. I don't know. I try to keep my mouth just on sources, hey man you can't trust anyone... i had a guy IM me once and tried to be cool and said, so what's some good sources, i said hey man your barkin at the wrong tree... so learn from other people and KEEP YOU MOUTH SHUT ABOUT YOUR DAMN SOURCE. if you get your packages, doesn't mean tell the world, because MAYBE THAT'S WHY YOU WILL NOT GET MORE OF YOUR ORDERS, THE'VE BEEN FUC#$. that's all. I hope i get my order... shit....

----------


## flaps

> _Originally posted by basskiller_ 
> *You had to see this coming, For GOD's sake, there is about 4 or 5 boards that openly post domestics. Think about it, it'a only a matter of time before they get caught. International is one thing, the laws are not the same everywhere and some countries though it be illegal, they don't enforce it as strickly as we do.
> 
> You didn't need a crystal ball to see this one coming.*



I think we are talking about smart sources who keep their names of the boards and never source post.

and International orders are the #1 way people get busted, they call it in to the local boys who decide whether to take it up and search the place (signatures and fictional names on the packages dont matter either) so yeah the source is safe b/c the US typically cant touch him, but the customers are the ones who can get it. So get a po box preferably under some elses name, dont order international to your house.

----------


## PaPaPumP

This whole post can be summed into one category. Do source checks with as many mods/vets/people you can trust as possible. The more you ask, the more you'll know for sure. I would recommend a minimum of 3 people saying he's good to go. And make sure you aren't asking random people, cuz then they have his addy too. Only ask people you can trust. Awesome post iron.

----------


## ironfist

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *This whole post can be summed into one category. Do source checks with as many mods/vets/people you can trust as possible. The more you ask, the more you'll know for sure. I would recommend a minimum of 3 people saying he's good to go. And make sure you aren't asking random people, cuz then they have his addy too. Only ask people you can trust. Awesome post iron.*


True...always ask a couple people before you order, as shit happens and not everyone is always aware of it right away...at least you have a better chance of staying out of trouble and not getting scammed if you do multiple checks...

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by flaps_ 
> *
> 
> 
> I think we are talking about smart sources who keep their names of the boards and never source post.
> 
> and International orders are the #1 way people get busted, they call it in to the local boys who decide whether to take it up and search the place (signatures and fictional names on the packages dont matter either) so yeah the source is safe b/c the US typically cant touch him, but the customers are the ones who can get it. So get a po box preferably under some elses name, dont order international to your house.*



I have to agree with you on this.
You can not blame it only on open posting boards. Or every source on the board would be down...i think the best sources are going down due to people talking to much.....if you have something good you better fucking stick with them and share them with no one..if they get mad oh well bros..this is one fucking game that we do not need to play if we are worried about being cool to others on the board.

Remember you have no fucking idea who you are talking to on the net.

And i do not mean this in a bad way but just b/c someone has 10000 posts does not mean they are logit.

There is no 100% way to tell . You have to get to know them..ask who they know and keep asking..fuck it if they get pissed..


Check with mods you have grown to know and trust. 
just my 2 cents...

best way to keep a secret is not to tell anyone correct ???

And if someone asks you for help send them to a MOD or Vet and let them handle it or best thing is just say...hey bro i get my gear local and do not have great prices..sorry...that will get them off your back..

----------


## G-S

> _Originally posted by rangerdudeleads_ 
> *My source told me there are some snitches in AR and I tried to ask him who they were and he wouldnt tell me but all he told me was that some of them are guys with a bunch of posts but he told me to be careful to who I talk to cause he got emails from guys on here trying to order from him and luckily found out that they were feds or snitches.*


I call BS on that paragraph.

Anyways, as everyone else is saying, if you have someone good, don't pass him all around. What gets me is that some of these sites that we all visit (not this one, thank god) does ALOT of open source posting, and even have approved lists. Why on gods earth would a source even WANT to be on a list? To me, that is just BEGGING for trouble.

----------


## PaPaPumP

What baffles me is at one of 'these boards', there is a sticky at the top telling the user to make sure that they only order their gear from approved sources.... Approved sources??? You mean guys that are so much in the lime light that their face is turning green? Sheesh. This is a VERY good thread, good ideas from all.

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *What baffles me is at one of 'these boards', there is a sticky at the top telling the user to make sure that they only order their gear from approved sources.... Approved sources??? You mean guys that are so much in the lime light that their face is turning green? Sheesh. This is a VERY good thread, good ideas from all.*



 :LOL:   :LOL:  no shit....but again i am not sure all the sources that have went down all posted openly on any of those boards....


I do think it is a domino effect that one rats out another...sometimes....there are some sources that would go down alone and fight it and others that will talk all day..


Also on feds being on this board like rangerdude was saying...well i think feds are on everyboard so i agree but i do feel that this is the last board they want as we do not open post....i think this is the safest board but no board that talks about gear is 100% safe from feds...

lets don't fool ourselves on that.... :Afro:

----------


## Matt29

Yeah, The government uses us working men's money and gives it to those on welfare that "CAN" work, and these are usually the people that have a million prescription drugs handed to them for nothing, like valium, for WHAT!? so they can be all doped up with no place to go. Makes me sick that those of us who want to improve our confidence through our appearance, have to sneak around to do it while all these heroin and opiate users are on a freakin no holds barred party! They probably aren't even nervous when they deal. Those drugs kill people, and they kill other paople too. Yes, What IS wrong with this country.

----------


## Bell Tower

> _Originally posted by Matt29_ 
> *Yeah, The government uses us working men's money and gives it to those on welfare that "CAN" work, and these are usually the people that have a million prescription drugs handed to them for nothing, like valium, for WHAT!? so they can be all doped up with no place to go. Makes me sick that those of us who want to improve our confidence through our appearance, have to sneak around to do it while all these heroin and opiate users are on a freakin no holds barred party! They probably aren't even nervous when they deal. Those drugs kill people, and they kill other paople too. Yes, What IS wrong with this country.*


Matt29............Well freakin said!

----------


## PaPaPumP

Two more guys have gone down since this was originally posted. Make sure you are doing your checks!!!!

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *Two more guys have gone down since this was originally posted. Make sure you are doing your checks!!!!*



who went down !!!

Hey Papa we need to start a ongoing post showing all the busted sources..when and where any facts...bro just think about it..it really may be a great way to see trends in how they snag and if we have delt with them change out addy !!!!

And what ever els we need to !!!!!

 :Don't know:  

Damn this sucks !!!! Can you just think of all the names from the computer they must have got ????

----------


## ironfist

> _Originally posted by PURE ADRENALINE_ 
> *
> 
> 
> who went down !!!
> 
> Hey Papa we need to start a ongoing post showing all the busted sources..when and where any facts...bro just think about it..it really may be a great way to see trends in how they snag and if we have delt with them change out addy !!!!
> 
> And what ever els we need to !!!!!
> ...


I'm a little nervous as well, I recieved an order from the Alabama guy about 4 months before all this shit went down...I'm not sure how much info the authorities are able to pull out of someone's computer...

----------


## PaPaPumP

If you dealt with someone from Boston or Bama, and they haven't got back to you in a while...or you have been in contact...PM a mod if it sounds fishy. I.F. , you have the right to be nervous, but if he knows what he's doing, he wouldn't keep info that was months old.

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

I think what would concern me is they were watching him for how long before they took him down ???

And they can pull up deleted files as we all know from who knows how far back..

They may and I say MAY have a shit load of info on their hands ???

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by Dizzy_ 
> *Thats why its wise to do source checks. I would email everyone on his list just to make sure. I'm not sure about the FEDs. They can't ANSWER his emails can they??? Just maybe monitor them say?*



DIZZY that is the best damn Avatar I have seen bro !!!
 :Afro:

----------


## Dizzy

> _Originally posted by PURE ADRENALINE_ 
> *
> 
> 
> DIZZY that is the best damn Avatar I have seen bro !!!
> *


Thanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ironfist

I may be using GH exclusively if this shit doesn't stop...seems like he's the only source i have left who hasn't been screwed with...

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *If you dealt with someone from Boston or Bama, and they haven't got back to you in a while...or you have been in contact...PM a mod if it sounds fishy. I.F. , you have the right to be nervous, but if he knows what he's doing, he wouldn't keep info that was months old.*



Also he only recieves money in Alabama correct ????

Doesn't he ship from the UK ??

----------


## hotshot

I am deemed a newbie at this, but I know what all the tension is about now, My first post was rediculous & I know why few answered it. If I ever got a source they would be held in the the most secret part of my brain, as they may be the only one you ever get. The worse the heat gets, the less likely people will want to be know about. But some people would cut off their nose, just in spite of their face!!!!!

----------


## GenuinePL

You NEVER know who is who on a message board, so remember ALWAYS PLAY SAFE. Whatch out for what you say, if you slip once then someone else could go down. SO BE CAREFULL

----------


## Pumped109

Everyone that posted a reply has brightened the minds of some of the newer members such as myself. Its simple shut the fuck-up and keep your source to yourself.

----------


## caesar_wv

Here's an idea...

Email your 'source' and ask them if they are any type of law enforcement person. If i'm not mistaken...they must tell you that they are. 

Here's how I know this...recently at the beach, a guy that i ran into...(later found out he was an undercover agent) invited me to this party. I went, and midway through the get together, well, he was asked if he was a NARC...becuz' of a lot of activity that was going on. He jokingly said 'yeah..i'm a fucking cop' and the peeps left it at that...i however, could sense some real truth to his statement, so i left the scene. As i was leaving, there were storm troopers everywhere...they busted the scene. 

In short...email your source, or whomever you are speaking with ask him if he's a cop...if he says yes..in any way/shape/form or fashion....leave him alone.

----------


## goldenboy

> _Originally posted by Exocet_ 
> *
> 
> I believe if they are undercover, they're allowed to lie about that.*


Wouldn't that be entrapment?

----------


## Jack87

> _Originally posted by goldenboy_ 
> *
> Wouldn't that be entrapment?*



Try and prove that one in a court of law....

----------


## Sicilian30

> _Originally posted by Exocet_ 
> *
> 
> No, that's not entrapment  If you were willing to participate in the deal (your choice) - then I'm afraid its your ass on the line..*


First off emails in court don't stand up, they can be faked very very easily, as with a very good bud here on AR in which I helped him with his case, to show that emails can be faked from anyone to anybody's email addy. 
Second of all, great post, I have posted several "heads up" and one of my guys told me a few months ago, that things were start to cool down, but I see they have not. I haven't been ordering lately, I have al I need for now, I got lucky and stocked up before all this chit went down. thank goodness. 
Pappa is soo right, check out your source with at least 3 folks. 
Also someone mentioned that even if you are a vet/mod, you can't be trusted. This is true, however, I do believe that you have to know someone or someone has to vouch for you to become a mod/vet, I think, I could be wrong?? Still doesnt' make one trust worthy. However, if you check with several mods/vet's then you will most likely be okay. That is why when guys ask me for sources, I tell them I can't give out sources, and I won't. I think even if I became a Mod or a Vet, I wouldn't give out sources to just anyone I mean that is what it is all about. You never know who you are dealing with, especially guys that come here, with only like 2 posts or so. Half of the time I don't even answer them. 
I mean we all like to keep our sources, if one guy get's busted, it hurts us all. Great post, and thanks again. Let's all be smart and safe guys, sure wouldn't want anyone getting popped on here that I know... myself included (yeah I like myself).

----------


## Sicilian30

Well Exocet, I have a program that you can completely fool any server, that is what I used to help a buddy here on the boards to help prove his case that emails can come from anyone and anywhere. the email is totally untraceable. 
The program I am talking about, does not use headers, nor can you ever tell where the email came from. If you don't believe me give me your email addy and I will show ya. LOL 
Most judges and if you have a good attorney can prove emails can be made up. Hell you can design a fake email in MS Word, I have done it!!!! 
It is very hard to prove Internet crimes if any are being committed. That is why DEA and FEDS have to have strict guidelines and do their homework, before saying that someone has commited a crime. They know that it has to stand up in a court of law. 
Oh and Also I.P. numbers can be easily spoofed as well. I have a program that will do that too.. I can even get behind someone elses I.P. Number... 
Just some food for thought..

----------


## Dr.big

I AGREE about checking refrences ,but I herd this also -sources opening up several e- site claiming they are refrences & the source gives them as refs. So u NEVER know!Jus place SMALL orders Then U can decide!

----------


## numbers505

Great post... I too am one of these "newbies" and understand the concern you all feel...but, as such I look to some of you here for help and wisdom you have from experience. thats why i've waited to do anything until I was as "certain" as I can be. though i havent asked anyone for a source i do appreciate the fact that when i get ready i can try to verify it here with mod/vets. in no way would i be willing to share a source and do not expect or want any of you to do the same!

----------


## heavensdoor

> damn Guys....OK, so I'm due to get my stuff in two weeks or less.. What's the laws? Can the Feds bust me for possession or Buying? What if they follow my source around, then bust him.? Are they gonna go after me? The Thing is, I have more than one reliable source. I don't know what area is getting hot, so I'm worried about which direction to watch! Should I try to keep my stuff at one of my sources, and then go over there for my injections? This post made me jumpy.


  :What?:  most of the time they want the fatest pig meaning the dealer if you dont sale and you are not known for haveing great connections you ant much good to them ,now if someone tells the wronge person wow that guy knows all the good connects that could get you in some shit,i have deliverys from italy come to my house and the police watcing the crack house across the street,just dont drive around with it in your car ,iv found haveing short hair and not drinking or smokeing helps me get away with a lot,

----------


## DF2003

I Was Blessed By A Mod And Given A Domestic. I Had Been Recieving From Overseas. I Can Guarantee You That I Wouldnt Take The Chnce On Fuqin My New Source Or Especilly The Mod Who Gave It To Me By Giving To Someone I Met Online. I Very Much Appreciate The Mod Who Gave It To Me But I Think Maybe People Should Keep Their Sources To Themselves In Order To Make The Narcs Jobs Harder! Justice Is Very Blind! There Is A Differnce Between Crackheads And As Users. Long Live Ar!

----------


## Pdogg

Alright, now I'm getting freaked out. I met a guy from another bodybuilding website and he's wicked cool. He's been helping me with my diet and training for several months. He's very knowledgable about gear and has helped me pick stacks in the past. I mentioned to him recently that my connection has fallen through and he's offered to send me some stuff. He's domestic. I'm getting a little nervous now. The one thing is I met him on a natural bodybuilding site and he's been a bud for awhile before we even started talking about juice....think I'm all set?

----------


## zmatalucci

Will he send you the product up front?

----------


## Pdogg

> Will he send you the product up front?


Not sure, we still haven't gotten to that point yet....how should I do it? money order and have him send half to a P.O. Box and i'll send half of the $$

----------


## Gearhead007

ddddddddddddddddddddddd..

----------


## bedrocked

sorry i'm a newb to all this but just reading thru these posts i think you guys are being a little too specific about the details of your sources in your posts.

----------


## Kid Shred

...........shit you guys are freakin' me out, please don't fuel my paranoia (sp).

----------


## depdaddy

> ...........shit you guys are freakin' me out, please don't fuel my paranoia (sp).


this info is never good to hear...9 local guys here just got busted from a slip of the tongue

----------


## Ntpadude

> *DANGER...DANGER...DANGER!!!*
> 
> I have a legal background and this is false 95% of the time. It depends on the individual department and their policy manual. MOST DO NOT HAVE TO TELL YOU SHIT! THEY WILL NOT TELL YOU SHIT, until they say you are under arrest.
> 
> Play it safe people... If you think someone is a narc...


I got stuck sitting on a federal grand jury years ago and I was shocked to find out it was standard practice for a fed to "do the drugs" with you in order to find out who your Mr Big is... being on the jury I got to see the hidden videos of the narc... even videos of the narc on the high seas in a small boat picking up cocaine with the smugglers out in the caribbean... 

Just because you see someone inject steroids or take a dbol doesnt mean they arent a narc.... it is actually acceptable law enforcement practice for some undercovers to "do the drugs" with you in order to gain your confidence.

Aside from that... we never heard body builder drugs cases except for GHB... everything was crystal meth, cocaine, all the bad drugs...

----------


## OzPower

Here in australia we have no sources!!!

----------


## dieslman

Hold up a second, i'm from the UK and as far as my source goes - i wouldn't ever mention his name to anyone in fear of having my family burned ! The sources i know over here arent the kinda people you wanna f**k with and you would rather go to jail yourself than have one of these guys after you with a large weapon !
I have got to a moderate size that people in my gym will come up and ask me if i can get them juice - i tell them im natural and i think steroids are criminal ! I guess the point im tryin to make is don't say sh*t to no-one and sources wont end up in jail, simple !

----------


## FuTuReOFtheSPORT

Its so d*mn hard to find ligit reliable sources, you cant' trust anyone, wish the cops had better things to do with their time....hmm geeee mabey like finding the b#st#rd who broke into my car and took my subs/head unit last week....#ssholes

----------


## indica

> Here in australia we have no sources!!!


lol....

----------


## Anabolica

> Originally Posted by OzPower
> Here in australia we have no sources!!!


Yes they do

Dont ever contact a source on a forum or deal there period. if you had/have any pm's from a source, delete them and then delete everything in deleted post bin.

Same goes for emails, if hackers can get in to your email account whats to say the cops dont have someone who can. delete all emails form your source, if there is info,prices or addresses you want to keep,print them out. you shouldnt keep anything either online or on your pc.

----------


## truthbygenius

when things cool down some id appreciate if a vet or mod would give me some advice, have to do some of my own homework in the meantime anyway.thanx much

----------


## jbd

so basically, after all this discussion...if your a newbie on the site, you pretty much have absolutely no chance of ever getting a source of your own??..
any suggestions...(besides to go f**k myself)?

----------


## gymace

Seems that way bud....

----------


## kme1024

Well i was thinking about starting my first cycle after finding a reliable scource but not i'm not to sure that's a good idea. It really sux to because i was looking forward to it. And i'm a newbie on here so i can't be trusted by anybody
Trevor

----------


## stevenp

sources seem to be rarer than flying pigs i dont no what to do im p*****d off i use to have a source but lost the number aaaaargh only got to do 1 course of d bol .what countries legaly sell juice im thinking of migrating?

----------


## LeanLooker777

Hi, 

Im justa beginner, so this might seem like stupid advice. Here goes anyways. Get an email account as Hushmail. Then all your messages will be encrypted bigtime, and they won't be able to track you via IP address.

Good Luck Bro

LeanLooker777

----------


## LeanLooker777

Same Boat Man,

Gotta make name for yourself, and remain completely anonymous. There are ways around this, Try SteroidEncyclopedia.com. This is a good start, and remember, being new doesn't mean being out.

LeanLooker

----------


## gymace

Jeez guys, thanks for this insight LOL  :Big Grin:  . Never thought of it before.  :Hmmmm:  
What do you think about cyber-rights?  :Devil Grin:

----------


## bluestrm

Haha. This thread is funny reading it. Thinking back to when I was new to all this. It sucks fellas! Just stay on the boards and get to know the vets. Once you make it into their little circle, you get the perks! Only newbies help newbies, and that is not good. Don't trust a lot of the sources you are offered as a newbie.
Give it time fellas! Make a name for yourself on some of the boards.

Funny tidbit...the very first source I was offered came from one of Gunter Schlierkamps training partners. Met the guy at a BB expo and we became pretty good friends later on.

----------


## Pmcice

great advise

----------


## skinnyboyb

Awesome post...being a newbie myself, I feel all the pain of the other newbies....I have one local source, but damn its too hot...and dry. No one has anything, so I guess I'll just wait it out. Luckily, I was able to get a little juice before the barrel was dry.
Keep it up all you knowledgeable mofos.

----------


## clinteastwd

Wow! Im A Knew Kid On Block In Regard To A.s. And Im Stund That Theres So Much Openes On Sources. I Dont Have One Nor Should A Rokie Jump Up And Grab What Ever Comes His Way. I Would Never Give Up Asource There For Why Would I Ask A Member. Surely Theres Procedures In Place To Obtain One .im On This Web Site Because Of The Strict Policys, Hope Im Making A Good Choice.

----------


## noodles*5.0

good advice.....bump

----------


## PrimoPup

I am a newbie as well to the forum only, i had the same source for 20 years, but now he is dead, i really wanted to do a cycle again but all this garb has got me shaking like a faggot at a hotdog stand. I think all the heat is because of the baseball bullsheet. Anyway i spoke to my friend who is an attorney, he said before you do anything that might have consequences ask the magic words 3 times, ARE YOU KNOW OR HAVE YOU EVER BEEN AFFILIATED WITH ANY KIND OF LAW ENFORCEMENT AGENCY!!!. Like he said a good narc will dance around that question till the end of time, but he does have to tell you.
Like one of the posters said he asked someone that question and the person played it off like a joke and said ya i am a cop..! But he was answering you your question. Also he said if it was him he would only do it from overseas, and a very small amount, because they will not waste the man power to follow a personal user, also overseas co's can not have their records or server logs subpoenaed. He told me if i did do it overseas, tell the shipper to add like a small piece of paper under the licked part of the envelope, if it is gone when it arrives, prying eyes had a peak..Also if you keep any kind of info on ya puter, after you name it, like juice.txt then rename to something like sorce.dll and hide it in your system folder, when u need to use agin just go back and change it to .txt.
I feel like i am in a Star Wars Saga here, the darkside saying its ok, come on in, and my brain saying ok azzhole you are now a father WAKE UP.!

----------


## soldier21

Finding trustworthy sources isnt that easy now any ways because everyone is scared and who can blame them? I seem to not come across them ever!

----------


## BigLittleTim

"Mexico is always hot, since 9-11 its hotter than ever, they are searching more (not for drugs, but for terrorist related shit/people) but more searches = more seizures." 

If 9-11 didn't exist, the Federal Government would have had to invent it. 
What a great excuse to start poking into everyone's privacy to "prevent terrorism." You just KNOW the Patriot Act was just sitting there on the shelf, already written, waiting for something like 9-11 to happen.

"The Writers of the Declaration of Independence ensured us the rights to Life, Liberty, and the Persuit of Happiness. Unfortunately, the issue becomes somewhat clouded when a sizable minority's idea of a good time is to interfere with other people's persuit of happiness." -Gore Vidal

----------


## BigLittleTim

Oh, and have you ever wondered why there's such a big deal about STEROIDS IN BASEBALL ?

Last year before there even was a steroid scandal in sports, our Fearless Leader, George Bush made a huge point in his State of the Union Address about "Guarding the sanctity of sport" and "protecting our youth"  :Aajack:  (Notice how every time the Goverment want to crack down on something, they're doing it to "protect the children"? anyway...) He makes this totally out-of-left-field remark, apropos nothing, when we've got a tanking economy, a bogged down foreign war, international terrorism, etc. Even the usually dim Press, who usually just sit there taking notes an fobbing softball questions at him, kind'a did a double-take that he's got less than an hour to comment on the biggest issues facing the country and he's talking about bodybuilding!

Anyway, as lots of you can attest, a good amount of the steroids and illegal drugs used in this country seem to come from overseas sources. Funny thing is, a lot of LEGAL drugs are now coming in from international internet orders as Grandma and Grampa can get their heart medication and arthritis pills from Canada and Mexico -countries where the Presidents and Congresses are not bought employees of Merk, Lily, Pharmacia, Johnson, etc. who paid for their elections.

I'll bet the whole steroid "scandal" was manufactured; the White House is almost as good at getting things into the papers as they are at keeping things out. Searches for "bombs" in airports are just as good at finding Steroids, just as siezures for overseas steroids are just as effective at siezing shipments of Lipitor obtained against new laws regulating off-shore drug purchases.

By-the-by, I'm from Big Blue Massachusetts.

----------


## slob

> Here in australia we have no sources!!!


lol!
ever been to sydney?
should see the size of some of the boys getting around there.
there are plenty around, u just have to know the right people.

----------


## Cipherex

I've seen alot of good questions on this thread and a few that where not answered. Forgive me if I repeat any but this is a topic I have discussed with others. Most of you may already know what I'm posting.

yes, E-mails will not hold up. Unless your doing it from a company system. Do not do any e-mails related to these topics from a business. They can use the server backups to prove your "intrust" in the topic and then any other e-mails (yahoo, hotmail,opera, etc) that they can trace to you can be used. 

as far as deliveries, it the same old thing... if someone wanted somthing deleived that should not be theres, they use a fake and get a PO box. Or send to them under a fake and wait the 5 to 10 business days before they open it. Simple enough. 

If someone where interested in your package they would show up with in the first 5, before you where to disburse it or loose the evidence. 

There for, someone shows up asking about the package, first off, it's in someone elses name...... "Must have been a wrong address, and I've been just to busy to take it back to the post office."

----------


## tonedown

I have lost three of my guys from all this cracking down. Everyone got scared to mess with it. Now I am all skinny.

----------


## big an rich

> I have lost three of my guys from all this cracking down. Everyone got scared to mess with it. Now I am all skinny.


Unlucky man. you should move to England, its against the law to sell but not possess them here and thus the penalties for selling are not so harsh and its very difficult to prove, esp if the source is 280 pounds they can argue that a vast amount of gear is still for personal use.

----------


## fathommm

interesting..........it makes me wonder a way to change societal views on steroids ..............research?....... petitions? After all, there was a time when rock and roll was considered evil and bad for people too..........At one time it was also illegal for women to vote...........

----------


## Borikua_In_FL

There is alot of valuable info here, as a Newbie I will expect no help of others (in that way) so the best to new posters can do is search search and search to be really really sure of what are you doing.......

----------


## heavensdoor

> interesting..........it makes me wonder a way to change societal views on steroids..............research?....... petitions? After all, there was a time when rock and roll was considered evil and bad for people too..........At one time it was also illegal for women to vote...........



Thank you so much for your note,Im glad women vote and get things done now,merry christmas and may life be greater and greater with each passing day stay stronge freddyboy

----------


## finny

My head is spinning from reading threads on sources. I understand your point about secrecy and not wanting to give up your sources at a risk of losing them.

Everyone has to start somewhere and if all had the same attitude most of you guys would not have your sources either. 

I guess it takes time to acquire sources or someone's confidence.

I've found a couple of sources online, to me they look ok, but you never know.

I'm not in a rush to start a cycle, but I would like to get my gear earlier, so I know it's there.

Will see, if nothing turns out domestic to me, Cananda, then will have to try one of those websites.

For now, I'm reading a lot...

----------


## armbar83

this thread will put the fear in you but its all true, my source got knocked. no one ratted on him but apt. maintainance stumbled accross his stash...no bueno

----------


## JeanDamme

If you can't get a domestic source (which is understandable, requires a lot of trust, social networking, etc) use a web source.

There are a lot of good sites out there which are operating a legitimate trade. Also the vast majority of packages from these organizations evade customs with ease.

Hope this helps, I can provide further info if necessary.

JD

----------


## Anabolic1234

great stufff..

----------


## BlackDog67

> Yikes....good thread ironfist. I knew it was hot.....but damn. Six bros in the last two months. Not good.


FYI: That is called a "Sting" operation!

----------


## Iron_Pig

The feds will only go after the Distributor not you, after 911 the feds have been busy keeping our borders safe from the bad guys. They really do not care about Bill big guns vile of test prop to warrent the paperwork. Relax!!!

----------


## Iron_Pig

Yes they can bust you for possession, and buying, but they have to catch you in the act of doing so. If you order from the internet they have to prove it was you who did it. There was a case of this last year here in Omaha NE. where the was football player was busted with test prop and dbal. He told the cops that it was not his , they said it was because he signed for it. Ok so it when to court and this how it came out. His attorney argued that he did not order it they had no proof that he did. They checked his computer for email and stuff to link him with and the found that in fact there was email. But again the lawyer said proves it was his client. They could not. Too many people have access to his room. We live in a world of the internet and Identity theft and computer hacking they could not prove that he even bought the stuff. Even though everything pointed to him doing so.





> damn Guys....OK, so I'm due to get my stuff in two weeks or less.. What's the laws? Can the Feds bust me for possession or Buying? What if they follow my source around, then bust him.? Are they gonna go after me? The Thing is, I have more than one reliable source. I don't know what area is getting hot, so I'm worried about which direction to watch! Should I try to keep my stuff at one of my sources, and then go over there for my injections? This post made me jumpy.

----------


## MANIMAL55

its sad to see what the Feds have time for. the could be out saving lives, finding abducted children, putting away murderers, but instead they hang out on AR and try and bust people that are promoting fitness. then to make it even worse, inactivity is rapidly becoming the number one killer of Americans. they need to get there sh** together

----------


## MANIMAL55

sometimes the government just urks me and gets me all wound up

----------


## Gamer

i guess im lucky with this... I stopped going to my first AAS board because they are openly sponsering their "Sources". quite the change from 1999 when i first when on there and it took 4 months before i even got a mod to answer a message. miss that romanian lol

----------


## Tay-boe

Great post and tons of info.

----------


## Notshreddedyet

I just read this thread it is very informational, So how are things going today, is it still as bad as it was 5 years ago?

----------


## Daygone

This goes against this whole thread but I'm a newbie here without a source and don't want to cause anyone trouble but how do I become a vet

----------


## Mrbill

Good Thread, This will keep me on my toes when its my time.
Much to learn and I still need to reach my body's max, I give myself a year or two.
Gratz to all the vets for not giving up on us.

----------


## hellokitty08

> No actually that is not the case. There are no facts as shit how can you on the ****ing internet. What happened would have or could have also happened to me . 
> 
> IF is one of the most trustworthy there is that is for sure. And what he is saying proves we can all be fooled.
> Just because it says 10000000 posts...vet..Mod...whatever does not mean you know who they are...
> 
> This board is so great because we have tight rules on source posting.
> 
> Fact is they will always be on any board but we can slow them down !!!
> 
> ...


hahah wow. so do people ask for sources through messaging only? why not do video chat? so you know what this person looks like and talk to them for awhile through video chat so you can get a feel of who they are instead of just emailing. just saying. not sure how things work, im new here.

----------


## Synergy1

Some of this makes me nervous--but most is ten years old. Good info.

----------


## fatnut18

My source quit selling here in my home.town any ideas about where to get any ?

----------


## MuscleInk

> My source quit selling here in my home.town any ideas about where to get any ?


Wow, great first post. Didn't bother to read the rules did we? This isn't a source board so don't bother asking.

----------

